# Whooping Crane Decoys?



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok, maybe it's just me, but the sandhill crane decoys sold by NoDak Outdoors, don't look like sandhills... 

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/310

Now, I know whooping cranes will sometimes associate with sandhills, but com'n! Looks like they took a snow goose decoy and stuck a crane head they made on it. :-?


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here is a better pic of them


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like a good day! Did you just spray paint the bodies gray of the decoys?


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice looking dekes..

I used the old Johnson carboard shell silo and put on the crane head on with the rust patch and color scheme..I have 4 of them

I just happen to have some texas rag blanks and some coreplastic sheets left and make another four to add to these when I am done...I will post them

The dead cranes all look like juvies as the more mature ones in Sask have more vivid rust and grey and some brown on the mature ones.


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

No painting just opened the box and put in the stakes


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I wonder why they advertise them with the white body? :-?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Picture just needed to be updated.


----------



## blazzin1 (May 28, 2005)

I found these inflatable crane decoys on-line. They're really nice lookin', and a bit cheaper too. Just need to replace the stakes, the plastic stakes that come with them are weak/wobbly. I used some garden stakes from the hardware store that I cut in half. Check the link at the bottom:

http://www.autumnwings.com/store/cherok ... float.html


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks. :beer:


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

I just hunt em over my full body goose decoys and blow a duck Call...They eat it up!


----------

